# Kaius ears cropped today.



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well my pup made it through the surgery. We can take the bandages off his head tomorrow. I feel so bad for the little guy. He is whimpering and crying. Breaks my heart. But he will pull through like a champ. Vet said give him a couple days.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Awww, bless him. My pup is going in for her's tomorrow and will be staying the night!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

omg, I looove that name!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

this is what i dont understand??
arent they sedated?
so i dont see how that can be cruel, if they have no recollection of the surgery.

and his ears look like they are bandaged up nicely.

especially if the bandages can come off in a couple days.

this looks like one if those "everything else being equal" situations. 

so its strictly personal preference. 

hope they heal up quick
take care


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes they did a good job on bandaging up his ears. Vet said 24 hours then bandages can come off. And yes he was (knocked out) sedated for the surgery. I'm curious to see myself how the crop came out. He has a follow up in a week to look at ears, then two weeks for stitches to be taken out. Was sent home with antibiotics, a anti-inflammatory, and some pain meds as well. Poor little guy still seems out of it though from anesthesia.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is a quick pic of kaius after we removed the head bandage. He will need a little bit of taping once stitches come out in two weeks. Otherwise he is doing much better today. We got him a inflatable collar because he didn't care for the big plastic cone.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww, so handsome


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Awww, so handsome


He says thank you. Licks licks licks. He is back to his old self tonight. Loving playing etc. eating his bone right now. Here is a pic without collar. We gave him a few minutes without it. He is such a good boy.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

They look great! I'm picking my girl up in the morning, I really hope her's look good!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> They look great! I'm picking my girl up in the morning, I really hope her's look good!


Post pics up. Hope all is well with your little girl and thanks for the compliments. The vet we used has been cropping for 20 years.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Aays06 said:


> Post pics up. Hope all is well with your little girl and thanks for the compliments. The vet we used has been cropping for 20 years.


I'm picking her up in about an hour!


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

They look excellent!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Rock Pit said:


> They look excellent!


Thanks. Can't wait to see how they develop once cleaned up and massaging and or taping.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look good.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> They look good.


Thanks. He lost his puppy look though. Makes him look older.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

All of these great crop pics make me regret not getting Bella's done... sigh. Before I knew it, she's 6 months old and Im kicking myself.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

ScruffDaddy said:


> All of these great crop pics make me regret not getting Bella's done... sigh. Before I knew it, she's 6 months old and Im kicking myself.


That's how I felt with my male, he was never cropped, I didn't want to have that same regret with Lyza so I went ahead and had her's cropped!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

That's the first thing we decided when we bought our pup, was his ears getting cropped. But either way I'm sure you will love your pup just as much. : )


----------



## ironhidepullers (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Kaius is such a badass name, he looks good though.

I as well wish that I would have gotten Kain's ears cropped. *Sigh* oh well, I love his floppy ears...especially when he runs because it looks like he is trying to fly away hahah :angel:


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kain said:


> Kaius is such a badass name, he looks good though.
> 
> I as well wish that I would have gotten Kain's ears cropped. *Sigh* oh well, I love his floppy ears...especially when he runs because it looks like he is trying to fly away hahah :angel:


Thanks. We wanted a name we didn't hear very much, if at all. And floppy ears are just as good as short ears. But I didn't want any regrets later on. So we cropped.


----------

